# Best of 8Dio?



## Mike Fox (Nov 5, 2019)

8Dio has been mostly hit or miss for me, but when 8Dio has a hit, it's a homerun!

So, i plan on taking advantage of the current sale, and will be picking up Epic Dhols (i have their epic frame drum, and it's stellar). Just wondering if there are any gems that really rise above the rest of their collection.

Let's hear it!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 5, 2019)

I LOVE Insolidus. Poly arcs are my favorite. Soooo beautiful and majestic. 

Silka, i don't have it but it is similar to Insolidus and even expanded ( 5 syllabs poly arcs).

Laurie is a very ethnic vocal. Adds much to compositions. 

Lacrimosa hyper powerful . And has even pp arcs and soaring legatos.

Finally , Studio Soprano is very angelic and playable.


Will pick up the CAGE bundle. So many effects but also very playable things.

Will see........
Good libraries and good sales !!!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 5, 2019)

The Century Brass Bundle was a very pleasant surprise to my hear.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m a big fan - or should I say hoarder - of prepared pianos and the 8dio one has some nice timbres, although lacking in velocity layers.

The Claire Alto Flute is also really lovely.


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Nov 5, 2019)

Intimate Studio Strings are amazing for non-orchestral stuff.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 5, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> Intimate Studio Strings are amazing for non-orchestral stuff.



I've been wondering about this as a pop strings library. I like disco falls in the demos!. And the possibility of crafting tiny small sections is very appealing, too!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 5, 2019)

Any of their epic percussion instruments. Epic Taikos, Dhols, Frame Drum, etc. They're a home run when you need some trailer-esque percussion to fill up and add some depth to your mixes. And they're almost all on sale right now. I just picked up Epic Toms to complete my collection. You can't go wrong for the price when they're on sale!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 5, 2019)

The epic ensemble percussions are still my favorite perc libraries for epic music but also for general cinematic music.

But - ask for all the older/legacy versions when you buy any of them. I prefer the sound of the legacy ones for all of them except Epic Dhols.

And the Wrenchenspiel is an awesome library, especially for the reduced price. Gives a good amount of wonderful unusual bell sounds + more unusual articulations thereof.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 5, 2019)

Tonnes of things to love.
Century Series is top notch.

Studio Sopranos is so good. There is nothing on the market like it. 78$ on sale right now

I would love to buy Silka.


----------



## paularthur (Nov 5, 2019)

Claire Alto Flute, Epic Dhol is the best for me but the Epic Taiko is real good as well.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Nov 5, 2019)

All the Century series, Lacrimosa, all the epic drum ensembles, CAGE, CASE, and the CLAIRE woodwinds are great.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 5, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> Intimate Studio Strings are amazing for non-orchestral stuff.



Is it good for solo emotional solo string stuff? the kinda thing you hear in dramas etc? Kinda torn on whether it's what I'm after. The demos sounded quite good, but I'm worried the dynamic range in the cross-fade isn't enough.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2019)

Liberis childrens choir is super old but still so useful. The MM's articulation doesn't really sound like kids, really like it for making pads.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 6, 2019)

The New Hybrid Rythms instrument is 38USD instead of 198 !!!!
Anyone care to share his/her experience with it? Can't go wrong at that price I guess.

I don't have a lot of 8Dio libraries. Some I got for 8 USD and that are really good for that price.

I've only heard great things about taikos and Dhols. 

I have Requiem pro. Not using it much I must say.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 6, 2019)

How are your experiences with the Anthology Strings? I got the old Adagio Violas during a previous sale and like it pretty much. I’m thinking about getting the whole Antology series. It would be an addition to SCS and HW Strings. A more ambient section than HWS I suppose. Is it worth to get the whole section?


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2019)

The Acoustic Grand Ensemble is great and the fact that you get room and spot mics for each makes it great to mix and shape it however you like, the articulations aren't consistent for each but that can't be helped since it covers very different instruments but the bonus processed patches are great


----------



## vicontrolu (Nov 6, 2019)

You guys have named most of them already


----------



## AndyP (Nov 6, 2019)

Can anyone say anything about the CP70 electric grand? Is that recommendable for $38? Does it have enough dynamic layer?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 6, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Laurie is a very ethnic vocal. Adds much to compositions.



I must say, i own Laurie and never uses it. It seems hard for me to make it sound natural.


----------



## Diablo IV (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd love to buy Roula, but I haven't seen any reviews about it anywhere (Solo Vocal library).


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 6, 2019)

I just bought a bunch of instruments for $28. The lyre and Wrenchenspiel are nice!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2019)

I think the best of 8Dio is their percussion and oddball libraries. I do own the all of the Adagio family of strings, and I like them a lot, but oddly find myself returning to the original Adagio/Adagiatto/Agittao libraries - possibly out of habit? And, for me, they are somewhat specialized libraries.

All of their percussion libraries, on the other hand, are just plain good libraries that fit everywhere. Same goes for some of the oddities, like their prepared pianos, and one-off instruments.

I am really impressed with their intimate strings/brass/winds - but I feel like I have libraries that cover that turf. It is difficult for me to justify purchasing them. Doesn't mean I won't... just means I'll have to work at it<G>!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 6, 2019)

I am looking for pulsating, hybrid sounds that, like Elysium, can create wobbling, lively textures.
What I don't like about the 8Dio synth libraries is how they built the interfaces for the hybrid things. I find it difficult to build varied tracks without much effort. The interfaces doesn't suit my control intellect.


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Nov 6, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Is it good for solo emotional solo string stuff? the kinda thing you hear in dramas etc? Kinda torn on whether it's what I'm after. The demos sounded quite good, but I'm worried the dynamic range in the cross-fade isn't enough.


You can use it for solo strings, but in my opinion they shine for when you need a small ensemble for pop/rock/folk etc. They work very well as company for solo piano pieces. To me thw strengths are: 1. Beatifull dryish sound, top level (i have spitfire solo violin for example). 2. The pre recorded arcs are very usefull to write fast and with emotion. 3. The interface is simple and intuitive.

They've become my go to's. I do rock folk or something like that. I also have Novo, some spitfire, a lot of 8dio, NI and some orchestral tools


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Nov 6, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> I must say, i own Laurie and never uses it. It seems hard for me to make it sound natural.




I've had the best success with an effects chain like you would be producing for "epic" vocals (delay and drenched in reverb, etc.) and then you have to work with the transitions of the legato and really utilize the keyswitching to get a natural sounding performance, requires a lot of trial and error, but eventually its intuitive. 

It can be done and sound fantastic, but not the best "instant" instrument.

It goes on sale for $28 a few times a year and that's when I would suggest picking it up to anyone reading this comment that doesn't have it.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Nov 6, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I think the best of 8Dio is their percussion and oddball libraries. I do own the all of the Adagio family of strings, and I like them a lot, but oddly find myself returning to the original Adagio/Adagiatto/Agittao libraries - possibly out of habit? And, for me, they are somewhat specialized libraries.
> 
> All of their percussion libraries, on the other hand, are just plain good libraries that fit everywhere. Same goes for some of the oddities, like their prepared pianos, and one-off instruments.
> 
> I am really impressed with their intimate strings/brass/winds - but I feel like I have libraries that cover that turf. It is difficult for me to justify purchasing them. Doesn't mean I won't... just means I'll have to work at it<G>!




I think the tone of the Century series is amazing as well, and the interface is simply fantastic, I'd add those to what I generally agree with that their percussion and oddball stuff is fantastic.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 6, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> You can use it for solo strings, but in my opinion they shine for when you need a small ensemble for pop/rock/folk etc. They work very well as company for solo piano pieces. To me thw strengths are: 1. Beatifull dryish sound, top level (i have spitfire solo violin for example). 2. The pre recorded arcs are very usefull to write fast and with emotion. 3. The interface is simple and intuitive.
> 
> They've become my go to's. I do rock folk or something like that. I also have Novo, some spitfire, a lot of 8dio, NI and some orchestral tools



So they'd be pretty good for simulating a very small section for more emotional, close sounding stuff? Like, is the legato decent? It's very hard to tell from their walkthroughs as they seem to use exclusively the portamento. 

Just to give you an idea of the wound i'm trying to get close to, here's a link:


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Nov 6, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> So they'd be pretty good for simulating a very small section for more emotional, close sounding stuff? Like, is the legato decent? It's very hard to tell from their walkthroughs as they seem to use exclusively the portamento.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of the wound i'm trying to get close to, here's a link:




The legato is good, not very advanced but feels good under the fingers. I think ISS is a good match to your example in terms of closeness, but of course your example contains incredibly human performances, so don't expect miracles. A very important limitation for programming emotional and expossed strings is that in ISS you cannot control vibrato. The samples have a very tasty vibrato baked in. In sumary, if you are into programming deep realistic intimate strings, you should go to Spitfire solo strings and studio strings. ISS is more suited for songwriting, where string programming is not the focus.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 7, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> The legato is good, not very advanced but feels good under the fingers. I think ISS is a good match to your example in terms of closeness, but of course your example contains incredibly human performances, so don't expect miracles. A very important limitation for programming emotional and expossed strings is that in ISS you cannot control vibrato. The samples have a very tasty vibrato baked in. In sumary, if you are into programming deep realistic intimate strings, you should go to Spitfire solo strings and studio strings. ISS is more suited for songwriting, where string programming is not the focus.


Thanks for all the info. I just have one more question:
Is the dynamic crossfade on the articulations any good? Is there a decent dynamic range? I would like to play some softer sustain notes.


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Nov 7, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Thanks for all the info. I just have one more question:
> Is the dynamic crossfade on the articulations any good? Is there a decent dynamic range? I would like to play some softer sustain notes.



The dynamics on all patches work great. TThe bowed patchs, which contain the pre recorded arcs, are wondeful for pianissimo parts (you have arcs from pp to m, m to ff and many in between). They can be used fo both slow melody lines and sustains. I find them glorious, especially if you are not an expert on programming dynamics.

Check out the spitfire solo violin performance patch. They are selling it individually now (I payed $60 with edu discount discount I think). It is very versatile and you can stack them up to get a very expressive small violin ensemble.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 7, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> The dynamics on all patches work great. TThe bowed patchs, which contain the pre recorded arcs, are wondeful for pianissimo parts (you have arcs from pp to m, m to ff and many in between). They can be used fo both slow melody lines and sustains. I find them glorious, especially if you are not an expert on programming dynamics.
> 
> Check out the spitfire solo violin performance patch. They are selling it individually now (I payed $60 with edu discount discount I think). It is very versatile and you can stack them up to get a very expressive small violin ensemble.


Are you referring to the cross-fade in the beginning there? Or just the bowed patches? Is the crossfade on the regular non-bowed arts decent as well? 

Cheers mate!


----------



## mcovarrubiasi (Nov 7, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Are you referring to the cross-fade in the beginning there? Or just the bowed patches? Is the crossfade on the regular non-bowed arts decent as well?
> 
> Cheers mate!



The dynamics crossfade in the regular patches is very smooth. It has a very good range. The pianissimo samples are beatifull (maybe the strongest area).


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 7, 2019)

mcovarrubiasi said:


> The dynamics crossfade in the regular patches is very smooth. It has a very good range. The pianissimo samples are beatifull (maybe the strongest area).


Exactly what I needed to hear! Thanks for all your insight, I appreciate it very much


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 7, 2019)

For $138, 8Dio's Century Sordino Strings has caught my attention.

I know people are bummed about the center panning, but I like the detail in the tone, and in the arcs.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 7, 2019)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> How are your experiences with the Anthology Strings? I got the old Adagio Violas during a previous sale and like it pretty much. I’m thinking about getting the whole Antology series. It would be an addition to SCS and HW Strings. A more ambient section than HWS I suppose. Is it worth to get the whole section?


I highly suggest Century Strings if you have the extra cash flow? I love the Agitato from Anthology, but to me, Century is a cumulative knowledge and evolution from their experience gained creating their previous libraries before. (Adagio, Agitato etc...) This is briefly discussed in their Century Podcasts if you want to learn more. That being said, I'm a string addict so I did buy the original Adagio on launch for full price and no regrets here : ) 8dio Strings are like wine, one composition I feel like a Shiraz, the next I might be in the mood for a Merlot, but I reach for my favorite flavor (98.7% of the time) which has now become Century wine! Errr... I mean Strings : P


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Nov 7, 2019)

Johnny said:


> I highly suggest Century Strings if you have the extra cash flow? I love the Agitato from Anthology, but to me, Century is a cumulative knowledge and evolution from their experience gained creating their previous libraries before. (Adagio, Agitato etc...) This is briefly discussed in their Century Podcasts if you want to learn more. That being said, I'm a string addict so I did buy the original Adagio on launch for full price and no regrets here : ) 8dio Strings are like wine, one composition I feel like a Shiraz, the next I might be in the mood for a Merlot, but I reach for my favorite flavor (98.7% of the time) which has now become Century wine! Errr... I mean Strings : P


Thank you Johnny for the reply. I’ll take a look at century strings. My main string lib is SCS and I thought that Antology along with Adagio and Adagio Legacy might be an addiition soundwise since it’s really completely different. More than century strings I suppose. But I have to research a bit more.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Nov 7, 2019)

Posted this question in another forum as well .

Anyone tried out the V8P extreme bundles. There are five of them. An analog Synth one , electric guitar , Bass , drum kit and drum set. All seem to be similar in that they were recorded in the same hall with ten players playing in unison. 

Seems interesting and the bundle is pretty discounted. Thoughts from anyone who has purchased / used are appreciated .


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 7, 2019)

Missing Studio Vocals: Roula & Jenifer. Does anyone with _both_ have specific reactions /recommendations re. strengths or best usage ?


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 7, 2019)

vicontrolu said:


> You guys have named most of them already



I was thinking that.

Most of my sale purchases I’ve never used with the exception of:
Studio Soprano
Epic Percussion


----------



## pipedr (Nov 9, 2019)

Johnny said:


> I highly suggest Century Strings if you have the extra cash flow? I love the Agitato from Anthology, but to me, Century is a cumulative knowledge and evolution from their experience gained creating their previous libraries before. (Adagio, Agitato etc...) This is briefly discussed in their Century Podcasts if you want to learn more. That being said, I'm a string addict so I did buy the original Adagio on launch for full price and no regrets here : ) 8dio Strings are like wine, one composition I feel like a Shiraz, the next I might be in the mood for a Merlot, but I reach for my favorite flavor (98.7% of the time) which has now become Century wine! Errr... I mean Strings : P


I also own Adagio and Agitato and now I am wondering if Century should be my next string library. I’m actually very happy with Adagio and Agitato—I love all the different arcs and dynamic bows, and the ability to switch between so many different types of notes within the phrase. The main problem I encounter is that ducking/sucking effect with the note transitions. Some of that is a little better with Adagio2/Anthology, but I mostly prefer the original legato samples for the multitude of choices (like about 7 legatos with 5-7 arcs or bow techniques each vs. 2 legatos) and the expressiveness (did they compress for Adagio2/Anthology?).
So what do you think you gained by adding Century Strings to Adagio/Agitato?
Do you ever use them together?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 10, 2019)

Johnny said:


> I highly suggest Century Strings if you have the extra cash flow? I love the Agitato from Anthology, but to me, Century is a cumulative knowledge and evolution from their experience gained creating their previous libraries before. (Adagio, Agitato etc...) This is briefly discussed in their Century Podcasts if you want to learn more. That being said, I'm a string addict so I did buy the original Adagio on launch for full price and no regrets here : ) 8dio Strings are like wine, one composition I feel like a Shiraz, the next I might be in the mood for a Merlot, but I reach for my favorite flavor (98.7% of the time) which has now become Century wine! Errr... I mean Strings : P



How does Century strings handle runs?


----------



## Dandezebra (Nov 10, 2019)

Anyone have any thoughts on Hybrid Tools IV or Dark Prophesy? I am a sucker for hybrid stuff


----------



## Quasar (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll echo the thoughts about the atonal percussion being home run-level; the taikos, dhols, toms. The frame drums are especially good, with wonderful depth and resonance.


----------



## Akarin (Nov 10, 2019)

- Century Strings 
- Century Brass
- Century Harp
- All of the epic percussion 
- the new Anthology Strings
- Liberis, Lacrimosa, Requiem

I use these libs nearly daily. They are definitely a cut above the rest (and not only from the 8Dio catalogue). As much as I love Spitfire, OT and CS, nothing comes close to Century Strings.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 10, 2019)

Catmospehere & Jaw Harp are looking very affordable for me, at $4 each! But I would much rather the Silka choir.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 11, 2019)

Clocks for $28. It was $8 a few weeks ago but I forgot to pick it up before the sale expired. It's so worth it though.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 11, 2019)

Any thoughts about Century Brass ?

(can it be soft ? Can it do reblow & repetitions ? Is it well programmed ? Heavy toll on computer RAM & CPU?)

I own Spitfire Studio Brass & EWQLSO Gold (that I don’t really use anymore because of play engine).

The demos sound gorgeous but 8dio folks shine at making demos.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 11, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> I've been wondering about this as a pop strings library. I like disco falls in the demos!. And the possibility of crafting tiny small sections is very appealing, too!


I do a lot of pop strings with live players, and like the way they recorded this for long notes.
The Pizz and Stacc are weird though...they are keeping them very tight, but the low Pizzicatos in particular sounds pretty bad.

A VERY helpful feature for pop use, is that the EXP Volume is separate from the Dynamics MOD wheel control. Allows you to play light dynamics tonally but with enough volume to use in a pop track...this is something studio players know how to do. Smooth tone but with more volume than an orchestral pp-mp


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 11, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Clocks for $28. It was $8 a few weeks ago but I forgot to pick it up before the sale expired. It's so worth it though.


I happened to be working on an ad piece that called for clock sounds the DAY thet sale hit.
I took as a sign


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 11, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Is it good for solo emotional solo string stuff? the kinda thing you hear in dramas etc? Kinda torn on whether it's what I'm after. The demos sounded quite good, but I'm worried the dynamic range in the cross-fade isn't enough.


They can be useful but the vibrato is pretty light and the Bow noise is very present and you can definitely hear phasing on the dynamic fades...especially on NonVib...it is so exposed it is hard to mask that.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 11, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Any thoughts about Century Brass ?
> 
> (can it be soft ? Can it do reblow & repetitions ? Is it well programmed ? Heavy toll on computer RAM & CPU?)
> 
> ...


I have the Euphonium and Cimbasso and love them.
They can be very Mello and the legatos are excellent and also really like the way they are recorded.
It is making me look at the whole line of Century now


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 11, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Any thoughts about Century Brass ?



It's brilliant. My favourite. Easy on the CPU and very well-programmed. It can certainly do soft, although I'm still waiting for that super super soft layer from a brass library (I'm talking barely more than a faint hint of breath through the mouthpiece).

I've also been listening to the Century Strings because if they've been programmed as effectively then they've got to rock as well. The Try-pack viola arcs sound lovely. The clarity and organic sound evident in the demos is quite something. But, I don't want to buy anything else this year.

It's not at all easy saying no though!


----------



## Henu (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey, has anyone any experience on the overtone flute? I know it's only €8 but it feels stupid to pay even that and clutter my hard drive if the library is mostly phrase-based for what it comes to it's usefulness. 

I know it says it has sustains with modwheel control on the overtones and staccatos as well, but being a small and cheap library - and as a bad overtone flutist myself knowing how freaking hard the programming must be - I can't help wondering can it really be worth trying out?

The fact that there is not a single walkthrough video or a screencast around also makes me suspicious. Can anyone chime in here?


----------



## darcvision (Nov 12, 2019)

lyre , epic room percussion, wrenchenspiel and misfit fiddle looks interesting... anyone using them?


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 15, 2019)

I like the lyre and bought it - it has lots of articulations. Has a really nice sound.

My question is:
How is the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k43jqnKK040 (Agitato Grandiose Legato Cellos)?
I already have the Adagio Basses, ok not Cellos - just saw from the walkthrough that the octave range seems similar. So no higher notes. I liked the sound, just not sure how much the sonical range gives.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 16, 2019)

Adagietto is a clear recommendation 
Gives you ensemble strings as well as individual sections.
Also with Legato, Sordino Sustains, Arcs...
GUI is a bit outdated by todays standards: no keyswitches, everything is organised as different patches.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks Manuel,
I've read through lots of threads about the several versions - and will watch the walkthrough for the Adagietto too then, no problem if there are no key switches, but good sections : ) Not easy to keep the perspective.
I love the Adagio Violas and got the Agitato Violas, which also sound very charming.
Still half of the month time to decide - phew..


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 16, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> My question is:
> How is the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k43jqnKK040 (Agitato Grandiose Legato Cellos)?
> I already have the Adagio Basses, ok not Cellos - just saw from the walkthrough that the octave range seems similar. So no higher notes. I liked the sound, just not sure how much the sonical range gives.


I like the Agitato Celli. Indeed only 3 octaves on the Celli (8Dio seems to always have only 3 octaves on the Celli, sometimes +3 more semitones on top).
The individual Agitato Volumes for 18$ each is a bargain.

Adagietto feels a little bit like:

+ Adagio (the old one not available any longer) Lite
+ Agitato Lite
+ Additional Ensemble Patches.
It contains some stripped down version of the Agitato Legatos too. 
If you already have some Adagio/Agitato products this might not be too much new for you then, depending on what you have.
I found a nice review of it here:


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 16, 2019)

Are the contents of the Agitato and Adagietto libraries included in the new version of Anthology, or are they only available via separate purchases? Is Agitato Sordino included, for instance?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 16, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> For $138, 8Dio's Century Sordino Strings has caught my attention.
> 
> I know people are bummed about the center panning, but I like the detail in the tone, and in the arcs.


Are they Scripted Sordino?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2019)

Akarin said:


> - Century Strings
> - Century Brass
> - Century Harp
> - All of the epic percussion
> ...


Man, I have not thought about Century Strings like this and I have the whole Bundle (Strings, Sordino and Ostinato). Planning on the Brass being my BF gift for my Birthday


----------



## ism (Nov 16, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> It contains some stripped down version of the Agitato Legatos too.



I don't believe Adagietto has any samples form Agitato in it. 



Sarah Mancuso said:


> Are the contents of the Agitato and Adagietto libraries included in the new version of Anthology, or are they only available via separate purchases? Is Agitato Sordino included, for instance?



This is a complex, but the short answer is that Anthology's legato II is basically Adagietto's legatos - only "polished", whatever that means. 

Similarly Anthology does have the sordio legatos of Agitato, but stripped down to remove the dynamic arcs of from Agitato Sordino legatos.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks, good to know.

It's confounding that they left out some things like the sordino arcs when they assembled them into Anthology.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 16, 2019)

jadedsean said:


> Are they Scripted Sordino?


No those are recorded.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 16, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I like the Agitato Celli. Indeed only 3 octaves on the Celli (8Dio seems to always have only 3 octaves on the Celli, sometimes +3 more semitones on top).
> The individual Agitato Volumes for 18$ each is a bargain.
> 
> Adagietto feels a little bit like:
> ...


Thanks again,

very good video for the Adagiettos, just watched it.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 16, 2019)

ism said:


> Similarly Anthology does have the sordio legatos of Agitato, but stripped down to remove the dynamic arcs of from Agitato Sordino legatos.


I still see the "Arc Long Mute" articulation, which very closely sounds like the sordino Arcs "Dynbow 1".
Dynbow 2 seem to be missing, instead there is a speed controllable Arc articulation.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 16, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Are the contents of the Agitato and Adagietto libraries included in the new version of Anthology, or are they only available via separate purchases? Is Agitato Sordino included, for instance?


Not everything is included in Anthology.
Also a big difference for me is the sound.
One can hear that the same samples have been used as a base, but the tone is so different.
The original Agitato Sordino (and also the Agitato Legato volumes) had much more detail than the sordinos in the latest Anthology.
If you want I can make a small demo snippet tomorrow, comparing the two regarding their tone.


----------



## ism (Nov 16, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I still see the "Arc Long Mute" articulation, which very closely sounds like the sordino Arcs "Dynbow 1".
> Dynbow 2 seem to be missing, instead there is a speed controllable Arc articulation.






Sarah Mancuso said:


> It's confounding that they left out some things like the sordino arcs when they assembled them into Anthology.



Yes, Anthology and Adagietto do keep some (though certainly not all) of the long dyanmic arcs From Adagio / Agitato. But whats lot entirely are the dynamic arcs in the legatos - ie the arcs you choose via key switch in the legato patches.

And yes also, the whole thing is confounding. If they had cleaned up Adagio, make it more consistent, and given it an easier UI - like they did in Anthology - without hacking off some of the best bits, and just kept it as Adagio/ Agitation 2.0 or whatever, even it it was a paid update, it would have been much, much better. The damage to the audio quality done in the "polish" to (the origional) Anthology was particular egregious. 

All this Anthology, new Adagio, new Anthology etc reeks of a highly marketing driven approach. 

There really is a lot to love about the artistic vision of Colin and Troels. But the marketing .. don't get me started.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 16, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Thanks, good to know.
> 
> It's confounding that they left out some things like the sordino arcs when they assembled them into Anthology.


The whole evolution of Adagio, Adagietto, Agitato, Anthology 1, New Adagio (part of the Anthology series), then Anthology 2..... is beyond confounding to me. I've never seen anything quite like it. It's convoluted, confusing and I can't begin to try and figure out why they did so many versions of the same sample sets.

FYI - The new Adagio (part of the Anthology series) has all the same Agitato stuff thats in Anthology and they don't even mention it. From what I can tell the new Adagio and Anthology are the same. For new buyers it's a nightmare to make heads or tails of any of it.
I don't know what exactly the difference is between the latest version of Anthology and the new Adagio if there are any. When it came out I was already way past the point of trying to keep track of all that nonsense. I had Adagio and Agitato, upgraded to Anthology only to be let down (it didn't sound as good as the originals), went back to using the originals, then the new Adagio came out so I got that and thought it was improved and as good as the originals except it was missing all the arcs and some other articulations (also missing in both versions of Anthology), so when another (Anthology 2 or what ever they call it) came out I just laughed and ignored the whole thing.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 16, 2019)

Well....I just bought Silka recently from this sale, and I had high expectations....and they were fully met. The library is outstanding. The arcs are in a league of their own. There isn't anything out there like it.


----------



## mscp (Nov 16, 2019)

How does the brass from century compare with Spitfire's Studio Brass one?


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 16, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> How does the brass from century compare with Spitfire's Studio Brass one?


Head and shoulders above it (including SStB Pro which I have).


----------



## pipedr (Nov 16, 2019)

I bought all Agitato and all Adagio and got Anthology for free. I preferred having all the multiple legatos and the arcs and bows within the legatos, so I didn't use Anthology. However, the Adagio2 update does serve a useful purpose. The solo instrument legatos are improved, and I like the speed control for the arcs, and I like the interface for the shorts. The legatos are a little smoother, but I still prefer having all the options in the original Adagio and Agitato and the life in the samples, so I use them primarily. However, it's nice to have the option, and I really appreciated the update and got real value from it. 

8dio, if you're listening, please make Adagio3 with all the content from the originals (the detache, medium, strong, short bows, etc.) only with improved legato programming and an interface that can switch easily between the multitude of options. The libraries are really phenomenal in content, and it would be a totally unique library. There are plenty of libraries focusing on "playability". I want options and articulations, an Emotional Violin for ensembles!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 16, 2019)

stefandy31 said:


> lyre , epic room percussion, wrenchenspiel and misfit fiddle looks interesting... anyone using them?


The wrenchenspiel is fun. Something between a glockenspiel and a xylophone. Pretty much all their percussion is decent and usable. There may be better out there, but rarely at these prices. 

And if you want something cheap, the Bottles are kind of cool.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 16, 2019)

Well, darn. I was thinking I could pass on 8Dio, but those Sordino Strings sound great. I got to check my budget. Mostly, I wasn't planning on buying much this year. Not like last year when I got the SSO.


----------



## dadadave (Nov 17, 2019)

One thing I always wonder about 8dio libraries is how well their arcs adapt to different tempi (since the arcs seem to be one of the stand-out features for them). In my understanding those are like mini phrases that then are possibly squashed or stretched with Kontakt's Time Machine, is that correct? 

I'm mainly interested in Century Brass and Century Strings and have been wondering about whether this is something where you really need to write to the sample or whether it's quite flexible.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 17, 2019)

Akarin said:


> - Century Strings
> - Century Brass
> - Century Harp
> - All of the epic percussion
> ...


Yes, Century has finally replaced HW Strings for me, and it's been hard to finally just except that I've switched over for nearly every articulation (minus runs ). I love HW Strings, but Century is just so much faster and easier to get realistic results with far more emotion- especially those dynamic bowings/Arcs : ) Gold!


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 17, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, darn. I was thinking I could pass on 8Dio, but those Sordino Strings sound great. I got to check my budget. Mostly, I wasn't planning on buying much this year. Not like last year when I got the SSO.


Yep...
I was considering buying the Century Sordino Strings to use with the Anthology but I should probably just get all the Century.
We'll see.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 17, 2019)

Johnny said:


> Yes, Century has finally replaced HW Strings for me, and it's been hard to finally just except that I've switched over for nearly every articulation (minus runs ). I love HW Strings, but Century is just so much faster and easier to get realistic results with far more emotion- especially those dynamic bowings/Arcs : ) Gold!



Not sure you can even compare the two. Century is in another league compared to HW strings....and HW strings do sound nice.


----------



## James Blick (Nov 18, 2019)

I got their Wrenchenspiel on sale, I love it, it was completely worth the discounted price, I once wrote an entire piece of music using only it (and pitch shifting/other effects). I also have their plucked piano and prepared piano. I LOVE their prepared piano, I haven't noticed anything special about their plucked piano, especially as plucking is one of the options on the prepared piano.

If I ever buy anything from them again, it'll be from the misfit series


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 18, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, darn. I was thinking I could pass on 8Dio, but those Sordino Strings sound great. I got to check my budget. Mostly, I wasn't planning on buying much this year. Not like last year when I got the SSO.


yes, I watched the demos of 8 Dio Sordinos Strings , and they are very attractive, but it would be interesting to have the opinion of someone who bought them.


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 18, 2019)

Any thoughts about Requiem Professional?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Any thoughts about Requiem Professional?



If you're on a budget....sure.
If you can afford better, then buy something else.


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 18, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> If you're on a budget....sure.
> If you can afford better, then buy something else.



Can you elaborate? At now I rarely use choirs, sometimes Genesis but it's only children. I do have Oceania, but it's only "hit hard, hit now" style. Also Lacrimosa from 8Dio but never got the right use. I know that Dominus would be best, but: is Requiem usable without a ton of programming and mixing?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Can you elaborate? At now I rarely use choirs, sometimes Genesis but it's only children. I do have Oceania, but it's only "hit hard, hit now" style. Also Lacrimosa from 8Dio but never got the right use. I know that Dominus would be best, but: is Requiem usable without a ton of programming and mixing?



If you have used Genesis, you have used the perfect choir, and will be disapointed with Requeim. Its old and outdated. I would use Olympus any day over Requiem. Strezov, Dominus, or Olympus are the best choices.


----------



## al_net77 (Nov 18, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> If you have used Genesis, you have used the perfect choir, and will be disapointed with Requeim. Its old and outdated. I would use Olympus any day over Requiem. Strezov, Dominus, or Olympus are the best choices.



Crystal water clear. Thanks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Crystal water clear. Thanks.


If you just want some basic choir sound, you can always try the Requiem Lite over at Soundiron. It gets pretty cheap on sale. Same product, but a lighter version of it.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> If you just want some basic choir sound, you can always try the Requiem Lite over at Soundiron. It gets pretty cheap on sale. Same product, but a lighter version of it.



At 98$ requiem pro is cheaper than requiem light which has never been below $120. Im suprised Soundiron hasnt lowered their price on it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> At 98$ requiem pro is cheaper than requiem light which has never been below $120. Im suprised Soundiron hasnt lowered their price on it.


I thought I'd seen it lower than that. Yes, at $98 Requiem is not a bad deal. I think I picked it up last year at around that price. I played with it for a bit, but I bought a bunch of choir libraries at the same time (they were all deep discounted) and I really haven't used any of them much yet. So I don't feel confident giving advice on it.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 18, 2019)

I got Requiem Light in the last NI vocal sale, I didn't like the sound of it too much. The Metropolis Ark choirs sound much better.


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 18, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Strezov, Dominus, or Olympus are the best choices.


The other choirs from 8dio sound really great though. I don't own any of them, but Insolidous and Silka sound amazing for what they do, which is the arcs. I always hear about Dominus, Olympus, Strezov, but not much about these 8dio choirs.


----------



## CT (Nov 18, 2019)

What are the main differences between Insolidus and Silka?


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 18, 2019)

Metal Bowls (4$) is definitely a good buy! It's got 839 mb of samples, soundshaping possibilities, adjustable release via mod wheel, and various IRs..


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> The other choirs from 8dio sound really great though. I don't own any of them, but Insolidous and Silka sound amazing for what they do, which is the arcs. I always hear about Dominus, Olympus, Strezov, but not much about these 8dio choirs.


Just bought Silka at the BF sale. It is a fantastic library, but you buy it for the arcs. It is an incomplete choir lib which is why i dont recommend it as a go to choir


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2019)

miket said:


> What are the main differences between Insolidus and Silka?



I dont think there really is any major differences and i would not buy both. Silka is a bit heavier in content...has 5 syllable arcs where as Insolidus maxes at 4 syllables


----------



## TrojakEW (Nov 18, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Any thoughts about Requiem Professional?


I have Light and also Pro version. They are interesting and they sound different from other choirs on market. If you need some different flavor then for 98$ Pro is great. It is better option over Light version because of extra content and more microphones. Both Light and Pro does not have great dynamics, but thanks to more mics in Pro you can quite simulate it. I found using Stage mic as additional dynamic layer do nice job since mid mic is more soft sounding. There is also legato option in poly sustain that Light doesn't have. Also additional bass, baritone and soprano solo poly sustain with legato option. Too bad there are no sustain solo vowels because they sound great and very unique.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 19, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> Can you elaborate? At now I rarely use choirs, sometimes Genesis but it's only children. I do have Oceania, but it's only "hit hard, hit now" style. Also Lacrimosa from 8Dio but never got the right use. I know that Dominus would be best, but: is Requiem usable without a ton of programming and mixing?


I don’t really see what Requiem would bring to you.
For killer single choir patch, the OT Arks have excellent reputation.
I’d add the choirs from OT Time Macro & Time Micro. I use them all the time.
Also, free Spitfire Labs Choir is great for soft sustain patch.


----------



## TrojakEW (Nov 19, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> I don’t really see what Requiem would bring to you.
> For killer single choir patch, the OT Arks have excellent reputation.
> I’d add the choirs from OT Time Macro & Time Micro. I use them all the time.
> Also, free Spitfire Labs Choir is great for soft sustain patch.


Yes Ark choir sounds great and it is easy to use. But at the same time this can be problematic if you want more control. It is same for Insolidus and Silka. Great sounding and easy to use but at the same time limited. You can't switch/change syllable order and you have to use what you have. So for more control on soft choir you have to use Dominus for example or Mystica/Cantus but they require more work. I think Mystica/Cantus easier and faster to use then Dominus.

Regarding Requiem Pro what is nice is phrase builder. Better then in Light version because you can trigger Staccato or Marcato with velocity. In ark staccato you have few random syllable - RR based.

So it is not requirement to have Requiem but an option.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 19, 2019)

Whittling down my 8dio list to the favorites:

-AGE bundle
-Epic frame drum
-Wrenchenspiel
-Insolidus
-CAGE (if on sale. I would have been underwhelmed if I spent the full price on say just the woodwinds--but it's great and punchy otherwise).

Somebody asked about Dark Prophecy. I have it. I like it, it sounds rich, but it has a fair number of like 100% reverb mix patches (at least 20% of the library) that sound similar so YMMV.

I haven't tried the century series yet, so I can't speak on that. The Euphonium looks awfully tempting though.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 19, 2019)

I think this is a nice to have - the Borosilicate Bells


Select instance - Invidious



Clocks, Lacrimosa, Liberis and the legato violas are all great for me. Mostly used the violas though.


----------



## BlackDorito (Nov 20, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the following:




Probably woulda bought more but many of their VI demos are drenched in busy ostinati and layered with other instruments. Where they peeked thru, those Claire woodwinds sounded awesome.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 22, 2019)

Thoughts on the Century Harps?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thoughts on the Century Harps?


CineHarps on sale is only $25 more...


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 23, 2019)

Actually considering Insolidus for a commission piece... really love the Sopranos... if Insolidus is in the same league, I should have a happy client. Also considering Dominus... but those 8Dio arcs, in the libraries I own, are pretty special. But as the OP suggested, it's a love/not love relationship with these cats.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Nov 30, 2019)

I got Century Brass Ensemble.
It is really really good.

I SCREWED UP though....Tuba isn't included....:(
You have to get the Bundle/Solo Century Brass to get Tuba.
I think that kind of sucks.

And I already have the Euphonium and Cimbasso...


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 30, 2019)

Acoustic Grand Ensemble 1 sounds pretty neat. Anyone use that library? It sounds like it would be really nice for new age kind of stuff.

I almost got Claire Alto Flute but I read on here that they’ve been offered for as low as $38 in past flash sales, so I may hold on that.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 30, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> Acoustic Grand Ensemble 1 sounds pretty neat. Anyone use that library? It sounds like it would be really nice for new age kind of stuff.
> 
> I almost got Claire Alto Flute but I read on here that they’ve been offered for as low as $38 in past flash sales, so I may hold on that.



I have AGE (the full bundle), and can confirm it's well-suited for making ambient music with acoustic source... I guess the offhand example I have is this from last year, though this is of the processed patches.. the instruments with a sharper attack including the melody are from AGE.


----------



## markleake (Dec 1, 2019)

Akarin said:


> - Century Strings
> - Century Brass
> - Century Harp


I blame you for my Black Friday damage!


----------



## oboemaroni (Dec 1, 2019)

Slightly OT but can anyone tell me whether Century Strings have non-vibrato legato samples or not?


----------



## RiverOak (Dec 1, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks for the heads up! Grabbed Wrenchenspiel and Lyre in the last minute. Wonderful libraries for pocket money.

Really love that Wrenchenspiel is in WAV format so that I can use it with Falcon. Could make all kinds of interesting things with that one.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 2, 2019)

oboemaroni said:


> Slightly OT but can anyone tell me whether Century Strings have non-vibrato legato samples or not?


As an Owner of all the Century Strings (Normal and Sordino) I can tell you they have a Vibrato dial so you can add in the amount you want


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 2, 2019)

I just bought Century Brass Ensembles. Sounds very promising to me! 12 Horns being the only real disappointment - it sounds a bit fuller than the 6 horns yes, but it doesn't go to ff(f), only around f, with no brassy sound. There are some issues with legato intervals being too brassy for the mf dynamics and such, but in general I think the sound and amount of arts you get is amazing for the sale price!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 2, 2019)

Simon Ravn said:


> I just bought Century Brass Ensembles. Sounds very promising to me! 12 Horns being the only real disappointment - it sounds a bit fuller than the 6 horns yes, but it doesn't go to ff(f), only around f, with no brassy sound. There are some issues with legato intervals being too brassy for the mf dynamics and such, but in general I think the sound and amount of arts you get is amazing for the sale price!


I already have EWHB Diamond and the Cinebrass BUNDLE too, so it is really to add the emotional aspect to my palette


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 2, 2019)

BlackDorito said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Claire Instruments certainly do... which is why I am so excited about Century Woodwinds!
I can imagine they will have the same warmth and emotion to their sound


----------



## oboemaroni (Dec 2, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> As an Owner of all the Century Strings (Normal and Sordino) I can tell you they have a Vibrato dial so you can add in the amount you want



Thanks - I'd heard their studio strings don't have this so wasn't sure...


----------



## ltmusic (Dec 2, 2019)

Can someone help me decide between Antology and Century ?


----------



## RiverOak (Dec 2, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Can someone help me decide between Antology and Century ?



What are you looking for?
I think century is a more complete and detailed library while anthology adds some beautiful sauce. If you are looking for something to function as your main string library I would go for Century, if you want some more color to your palette then Anthology might be a better option.


----------



## oboemaroni (Dec 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any examples of how dry a sound you can get with century strings?


----------



## ltmusic (Dec 2, 2019)

RiverOak said:


> What are you looking for?
> I think century is a more complete and detailed library while anthology adds some beautiful sauce. If you are looking for something to function as your main string library I would go for Century, if you want some more color to your palette then Anthology might be a better option.



Thanks! I thing i like Century more! 
I am looking for playability and ease of use. Full ensembles patches for sketching general ideas is also important.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 2, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> Thanks! I thing i like Century more!
> I am looking for playability and ease of use. Full ensembles patches for sketching general ideas is also important.


Century Strings right now have no full ensemble patches. I am somehow missing this many times.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 25, 2019)

Iswhatitis said:


> CAGE bundle on sale today $148


Thanks a lot !


----------



## AndyP (Dec 31, 2019)

Century Brass and Strezov Brass, that's it. For epic sound a great combination. I have used the horns of Ark 1, Caspian or Trailer Brass for this so far.
The Strezov Horns add another great sound note, because they are so wonderfully "imperfect", in a good way. Caspian also fits well to combine with Century.

I recommend to add the Century Ostinato Strings to the Century Strings. The shorts are simply better.
I already have the Ostinato Strings, but they only matches well with HS so far. With the Century Strings this is a f*cking awesome package.

But the Century Strings are a real cpu hog when you use the shorts. Anyway, I have to praise 8Dio for the Century series, which is the best product in their portfolio.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 31, 2019)

Got Century strings.....the tone is just wow....good work 8dio...


----------



## Consona (Apr 10, 2020)

So, how are the misfit instruments? I didn't get from those short videos if they are like some crappy prank libraries or actually suitable for composing. Harmonica and Jaw Harp look kinda nice.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 10, 2020)

They are limited but useful. I like 8Dio's unusual libraries. They have some fun percussion stuff like the Seahorse. But I don't usually pay full price for any of them.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 10, 2020)

Consona said:


> So, how are the misfit instruments? I didn't get from those short videoes if they are like some crappy prank libraries or actually suitable for composing. Harmonica and Jaw Harp look kinda nice.


The demos for the misfits are AWFUL. I bought two anyway (harmonica and fiddle) and they are well worth it.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 11, 2020)

Agitato

Absolutely my favorite library of Marcato Legato and Portamento.


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Consona said:


> So, how are the misfit instruments? I didn't get from those short videos if they are like some crappy prank libraries or actually suitable for composing. Harmonica and Jaw Harp look kinda nice.



I've got the fiddle, harmonica, banjo, and trumpet. Harmonica being the most useful one. Apart from the glissando and pizzicato articulation I find the fiddle very clunky. Banjo's not incredibly flexible but is fine, though I'd rather suggest Realibanjo if you can afford it. Trumpet's very amateurish, but is also somehow textural in that regard and rich in tone, with lots of breath noise and not perfectly in tune. It has gotten very useful for wierder projects.

Come to think about it, I did a short tune a couple of years ago which displays both the Harmonica and the Banjo. Guitars are Ample Sound's AGT2 and AGM Lite II.


----------



## asherpope (Apr 11, 2020)

Consona said:


> So, how are the misfit instruments? I didn't get from those short videos if they are like some crappy prank libraries or actually suitable for composing. Harmonica and Jaw Harp look kinda nice.


I've tried to wrestle with the misfit harmonica but it's a struggle to get anything decent out of it (for me at least). The GUI is just awful too


----------



## Consona (Apr 11, 2020)

Thx for the responses guys. So the only thing I got from this is, I'll take the Jaw Harp when it's on sale.


----------

